# 2006 Cannondale CAAD 8



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, I know this isn't the classifieds area but I tried to post an ad and it will not work. If you know anyone looking for a bike size 52cm, with winnwood scholar carbon bars, profile designs lava stem and carbon aerobars and the bike has under 400miles on it. The bike was bought brand new this past spring...I started having severe hand pain from riding...tried every adjustment, and glove still lots of pain. More than I can deal with. I'm asking for at least $1200 plus shipping to a good home- also throwing in a uvex helmet sized medium, sigma bike computer, answer road shoes size 9.5us and the original fire stem. If you would like to see pictures PM if interested. And again I'm sorry this is on a normal forum but cant get the ad to post. It is on ebay as wel here is the link http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-CAAD...ikes?hash=item4a9a56f7c3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 

thanks


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

My LBS is selling 2009 CAAD9-5's new for $1200 (since the 2010's are rolling in). Just some food for thought.


----------



## juswannaride (May 13, 2009)

My LBS has the 9-5 for $850. I paid right at $1300 for the caad 8 4 months ago before adding the carbon components (bars, and aero bars) plus too the caad 8 came with better components as well. so I feel $1200 is a deal for a bike with what mine has on it so I'll take my chances on what I'm asking for it...along with everything I'm adding in extra too makes it a great deal I think. I hate selling it, and if it doesn't I still have a great bike regardless- guess I'll have to live with the hand pain.


----------

